# GSP Rescue help needed



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a GSP in a kill shelter in Augusta, GA. 

We are trying to coordinate transfer for him from Mt. Airy, NC to Charleston or Parkersburg, WV. 

We will pick him up in Augusta and meet someone in Mt. Airy, NC. From there we need you take him to WV where a rescue group will meet you to take him to OH where he will be fostered and adopted out. 

If you live anywhere near that route and are available to help this weekend (total driving just 5-6 hours) please let us know.

He is in a kill shelter & needs help. He's a beauty.

Or if you are in GA & want him please respond ASAP.

http://www.petharbor.com/pet.asp?uaid=AUGR.A140661


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh, and he's been in the shelter for 2 months. GSP's are like Vizsla's, they do not do well in shelters. 

His # will be up soon


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you, Vizsla Baby! 
This boy has been sitting at the shelter with no interest for almost 2 months now because no one knows he's there! If anyone can help with transport between Mount Airy to Charleston area I would be BEYOND thankful. We have 3 foster homes for him to go into- myself and then 2 different individuals who want to adopt him. I don't want to see him euthenized simply because no one knows he's in there when there are at least 2 families that would give him the life he deserves!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Where in OH? I'm in Greensboro, NC, and if I'm going all the way to charleston wv, I had might as well keep going on to indianapolis for a visit to my mom's house. If that's the case, then I'd have to drive through OH anyway....


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

emilycn, I think she can meet you anywhere in OH and I could bring him to you in Greensboro (or meet you in Mt. Airy if you go thru there anyway). 

Could you do it this weekend? 
(Rescue coordinator is in Cleveland)


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

emily, you are amazing!!! There's someone in Columbus, OH that will foster him or I will swing down that way from Cleveland and get him. It looks like the Dayton area would be right on the way from Greensboro to Indianapolis. I'm calling my contact in Columbus to make sure she can get to Dayton to grab him and everything would make sense.

If you don't mind, shoot me a PM with your number and I can call or text you.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok, couple questions before I commit to this:

I have a sedan and Lua usually travels with me buckled in the back seat. Do we know anything about how the GSP is with other dogs? The only option I can think of is that I'd have him in the back seat with Lua. Do y'all think that would be a bad idea?

Second, do we have supplies for him like collar, harness, food, etc? I'm just trying to imagine the logistics of picking up a new dog and driving down the highway with him and my own pup...


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

emilycn said:


> Ok, couple questions before I commit to this:
> 
> I have a sedan and Lua usually travels with me buckled in the back seat. Do we know anything about how the GSP is with other dogs? The only option I can think of is that I'd have him in the back seat with Lua. Do y'all think that would be a bad idea?
> 
> Second, do we have supplies for him like collar, harness, food, etc? I'm just trying to imagine the logistics of picking up a new dog and driving down the highway with him and my own pup...


From what I've been told by the shelter- he's a friendly guy who has shared his pen area with another dog without issue and is people friendly too. He's been vaccinated for parvo/distemper, kennel cough and rabies. He's neutered. But he's in danger and they would euth him if too many dogs came in so time is of the essence with him so we are trying for transport tomorrow.

I can send funds to Lori to make sure he has a collar, leash harness, food, etc.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We have an old collar I think might fit him and I'll bring one of our old leashes. I'll also make sure he's fed, we have tons of dog food. 

I also spoke to the shelter and they said he gets along with all the dogs. They did say he's high energy - LOL, I could have told them that!

I have to pick him up by 5 today because the shelter is closed on the weekend. We will take him to a dog park that I'm 100% sure will be deserted today because it's so cold & rainy. He can meet my dogs there and play. I'll make sure he's run hard today so he's in good spirits tomorrow.

Thank you so much emilycn, I sure hope this works out for this beautiful dog!!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I can do the trip on Sunday (ice storm came through last night --- we lost our power along with the other 2/3s of the city and the roads won't be cleared up till then either). Can we do the drop-off sunday morning?


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

emilycn said:


> I can do the trip on Sunday (ice storm came through last night --- we lost our power along with the other 2/3s of the city and the roads won't be cleared up till then either). Can we do the drop-off sunday morning?


Emily, you're great!! Lori can do Sunday so that works great and he'll get out of that awful, horrible shelter today and be safe!!! (His picture is below- he's a beaut). Can you shoot me a message with your number so Lori can get in touch to coordinate a time on Sunday? I'll make sure you have Lori's number and Tina's number (the woman who will get him in Dayton) and we have a tentative schedule for the day so everyone is on the same page.

The power of V owners- the entire trip from GA to OH is being done by V owners. Lori, Tina and Emily- you are Jase's angels!! Thank you both tons!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Just hope I don't fall in love while i've got him!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I have Jase at home. He's is gentle & well behaved. Knows how to sit and gets along great with my dogs. 

He's clean and safe and will get to sleep in a nice king or queen sized bed tonight. 

Now to just get him to his new forever home


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vizsla Baby, you have no idea how thrilled I am about all of this still! You're amazing! So glad Jase is safe and sound in a nice warm, loving V household to show him what he deserves and isn't spending his entire weekend in that shelter where he could be euthed at any minute. I talked to his foster again tonight and she's beyond excited to get him on Sunday and put some meat on his bones!!! The way this all worked out is just the best thing I've heard of in a long time!!!

Thank goodness for V people


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Whooow........

Bloody Amazing........

Speechless..........  :'(



Hobbsy


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Great work everyone. So happy to see such great people come together to save a beautiful dog!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

First thing I've read this morning and I am in tears over the kindness of all of you. Amazing!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

What a great story!! Great job!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Here is "Jase" with our dogs. Tomorrow we drive him to NC where we meet Emily who will take him to Ohio to his new Foster Mom. He's a sweet boy!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I am teary-eyed! 

Go HVF!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good Luck and God Speed to all of you, Been watching this transpire, and have felt so Helpless out here on the West Coast... I can only sent my heart with you on your mission... Keep us in the loop!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Amazing guys!!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

At first Lua was not very happy having to share her mom. After a long playtime, however, she learned to love the extra snuggles. Jase is a great dog, good-looking, good with an obnoxious puppy, and just a real sweetheart.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

That picture makes me smile Emily. I was teary when I dropped him to you today. He's going to make someone a good baby. Thanks again for helping, you are awesome!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Vizsla Baby and Emily, you're both awesome!!

There's 3 people who already want this boy through the GSP rescue and I'm ready to throw my hat in the ring without meeting him yet! Our coordinator asked if I wanted him and of it weren't for our wedding in a few short weeks then I would go for it- he's such a sweet, loving, trusting boy! All of the pictures you've sent show just what an amazing boy he is. His foster mom is BEYOND excited to get him tomorrow. He wouldn't be in this spot if it weren't for the two of you! Another example of how great this forum and the people on it are!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

#sweetdreams


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

😂 This is so great!!!! 💛💛💛
What a beautiful story! You all have done something pretty awesome here! Way to go! Jase is beautiful!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

mission accomplished. he sure takes well to life outside the shelter! he wasted no time at all making up for lost snuggles.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jase (now being called Sheldon by his foster family) is settling in nicely to his foster home. His foster mom sent me pictures of him snuggling up with his foster sister Sadie and also sleeping on the bed last night. It sounds like he's adapting really nicely to life outside of the shelter and is extremely happy/thankful for where he is now!

A HUUUUUUGE thank you goes out to Lori (Vizsla Baby) and Emily for pulling him, keeping him safe/loved and transporting him during his first weekend of freedom. If it weren't for the both of you then Jase may still be in that shelter, or even worse :'( You both are his angels and amazing, generous people.

It's so awesome that a group of vizsla lovers will go out of there way to help a GSP! This forum and group of people are totally amazing!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

He looks a lovely looking pup. 

Certainly made himself at home. 

Lovely story, magical ending.

Well done GANG :-*

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great story and what a wonderful community I feel honored to be part of.

Exceptional love shown by all involved.

Rod


----------



## Dillon152 (Jan 28, 2013)

Has Jase (or Sheldon) been adopted yet? Which rescue group has him?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Dillon152, I don't think he's been adopted yet, he has a couple of medical issues they are attending to & they need to fatten him up first. I think he'll be available in a couple of months. 

You should private message KB87, she is coordinating his rescue.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I find it interesting that rescue dogs get new names...why is that??? Is there a bad Karma that comes with a name, when a dog has been abandoned, and a new positive karma needs to be invoked? Just curious? It seems that most of the time a dog is rescued, it's name is changed. I thought Jase was kind of a cool name, but I can totally see the need, or attempt to put a break point in a rescued dogs life. Out with the old, and in with the new... I was Jase... and now I am Sheldon ( the mighty).

I sure hope he finds a wonderful new Forever home... and someone wonderful, finds him.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

tkna, in this case Jase's foster mom decided that she wanted a new name for him for his fresh start. Despite being in the shelter for 2 months with the name Jase, he didn't know the name. Dogs that come in as strays are more likely to have a name change since they don't know it. Most rescues keep the name of owner surrendered dogs since they respond to it.

Another thing is that most rescues try to avoid have more than one dog with the same name in a short period of time. Shelters also aren't the best at being creative with names so there's a lot of dogs out there name Buddy and Max. Our last foster GSP was named "Fritz" when I got him at the shelter but I thought it was too yell (if need be) so I changed it to Aldo since he didn't respond to Fritz. I think it suited him well. He just went to his forever home on Sunday and they're going to keep his name which I think is very cool


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

That's true! When Jase was at our house, he had no clue that Jase was his name, the local shelter gave it to him.

Funny story though, we tried all sorts of names to try & figure out his original name. We put emphasis on the first syllable to get close to his real name and he never responded to one of them. We tried Spike, Rover, Bo, everything we could think of. 

His original name is forever lost, he knows it but we do not. :-\


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the explanation!! I just never put 2+2 together, and realized that the dogs come in as strays or lost or dumped... abandoned... with out a scrap of ID... so they get a temp. name and go to the empty kennel to wonder when are they going to feed me again???
So Sad! It is " Good Karma" IMO that a " Lost" dog,,, takes/is given a new identity to start it's new life... on the road to happiness. They become a part of a family, or a best friend, or someones companion, and get appreciated, and loved. 
That is all that really matters. 
"What is in a name? That which we call a "Dog" by any other name would "Be so sweet"
Shakespeare ( I changed a couple of the words)


----------

